# Fluent Bi-lingual American... job opportunities??



## Daojiao (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, I just need a few opinions. 

I'm a fresh college grad (as of May 2011) with a BA in Chinese and a BA in international studies. 
I have advanced proficiency in Mandarin--I can read newspapers, academic articles, even ancient Chinese(!). I'm highly fluent in spoken Mandarin, able to talk about anything from the weather to Confucian philosophy to Sino-American economic relations. 

The problem is I have no experience. 

I taught Chinese at my university as a TA, but that's it. I've also never interned. 

Will I be able to get hired anywhere in China with a career path (I.e. No English teaching or interpreter work)? Is language skill enough? I'm a quick learner. 

Thanks! : )
(PS: I'm white, not a heritage speaker.)


----------

